# Brummen, Rauschen und Fiepen bei Klinkenanschluss am Frontpanel



## bueny (12. September 2016)

Hallo liebe Community,

ich habe ein Problem mit dem Sound aus meinem Frontanschluss (Klinke). Ich versuche seit Wochen das Problem zu beheben und wende mich nun verzweifelt an euch:

Im Leerlauf und besonders unter Last brummt und rauscht mein Kopfhörer extrem (Logitech G45). Zudem wird das brummen durch Bewegung der Maus lauter. Wenn ich die Kopfhörer per USB anschließe sind keine Störgeräusche mehr zu hören.

Folgendes habe ich schon probiert:

- Aktuellste Treiber
- Grafikkarte komplett ausgebaut
- Interne Soundkarte eingebaut (Asus Xonar DGX)
- HD Audio Kabel fern von anderen Kabeln verlegt
- Mic Stummgeschaltet / nicht angeschlossen
- USB Frontanschlüsse sind nicht in Benutzung
- Verschiedene Kopfhörer
- Maus abgesteckt

Nichts von all dem konnte das Problem beheben. Ich weiß echt nicht mehr was ich noch machen soll.

PS: Wenn ich die Kopfhörer hinten anschließe ist alles in Ordnung.

Kann mir eventuell jemand weiterhelfen? Kann es sein dass das Problem am Gehäuse liegt (Schlechtes Frontpanel bzw. schlecht abgeschirmte Kabel) und würde ein neues Gehäuse das Problem beheben?

Mein System ist:

i7 4790k
Asus z97-k
R9 290
MS-Tech 850w
Gehäuse Rasurbo Vort-X

Beste Grüße


----------



## LukasGregor (12. September 2016)

Willkommen im Forum?

1. WER hat dir dieses Netzteil empfohlen?

2. Was ist das Problem am hinten anschließen? bzw. am USB-Dongle? - das ist ein Logitröt Headset, jegliche Mehrinvestition ist eher Geldverbrennung.....


----------



## bueny (12. September 2016)

Ich hab mein PC online konfigurieren lassen, da haben die einfach das eingebaut. Ist es so schlecht?

Wenn ich es per USB anschließe kommen mir die Kopfhörer leiser vor. Hinten ist ein 5.1 Lautsprechersystem angeschlossen.

Es geht mir auch bisschen ums Prinzip, ich will das Problem unbedingt irgendwie lösen


----------



## LukasGregor (12. September 2016)

Naja...schreib bitte mal in der Netzteil und Gehäuse Sektion einen Thread, die Spezialisten (Stefan, Threshold und Co.) können ja mal ihre Meinung dazu abgeben

Mhm...das ist schade, aber bevor man hier Geld in das investiert, würde ich die Kopfhörer upgraden, aber das ist nur meine Meinung.

Kenn ich


----------



## Combi (12. September 2016)

könnte massebrummen sein,ein schlechtes netzteil wäre in dem fall dafür verantwortlich.
auf jeden fall solltest du ein neues netzteil und einen kopfhörer in betracht ziehen.
beides ist nämlich nicht mal mittelgute hardware.
auf jeden fall das netzteil,bei vorhandenem budget,tauschen.
wenns dann besser ist,ein gutes günstiges headset empfehlen lassen.


----------



## bueny (13. September 2016)

Also ist es gut möglich das Problem mit der Masse mit einem neuen Netzteil zu beheben?

Ansonsten gibt es keine weitere Möglichkeit?


----------



## PCGH_Phil (13. September 2016)

Es reicht schon, wenn das Frontpanel schlecht abgeschirmt ist - schon hat man Brummen, Fiepen, Quietschen etc. Das kann man gut testen, falls da vorn auch noch USB-Anschlüsse sind. Einen USB-Stick einstecken, ein paar Daten darauf kopieren und dazu Musik hören. Das dürfte sich ziemlich mies anhören.
Bei meinem Silverstone Fortress 2 ist das Frontpanel genau aus dem Grund komplett unbrauchbar und in meinem Fall geht das nicht auf irgendwelche anderen Störfaktoren zurück. Mein Frontpanel ist einfach Mist. Und das gibt's leider ziemlich häufig.
Ein anderer Störfaktor können die Kabel (HD-Audio) von Soundkarte zu Frontpanel sein. Die haben normalerweise außer einer dünnen Isolierung überhaupt keine Abschirmung und führen gern mal an Grafikkarte, Festplatten, Netzteil, etc. vorbei und sammeln dabei sämtliche Interferrenzen auf, die sich überhaupt im Gehäuse ansammeln können. Mit ein bisschen Glück lässt sich hier mit einer zusätzlichen Isolierung ein wenig abhelfen. Generell ist Audio über das Frontpanel aber eigentlich immer deutlich schlechter, als beim Anschließen direkt an der Soundkarte oder Mainboard.

Mögliche Lösung: Das Headset direkt am 5.1-System anschließen, falls möglich (wobei die auch gern mal Störsignale verursachen).  Ansonsten bleibt nur der Anschluss des Headsets hinten, das 5.1-System könnte man eventuell auch digital oder über den Onboard-Chip betreiben.

Das im Falle des Threaderstellers USB leiser als Klinke  wirkt, macht auch Sinn: Die Soundkarte über eine zusätzliche Verstärkung via Kopfhörerverstärker, der leistungsfähiger als die mittels USB ist - Das Headset wird über USB nicht optimal befeuert.

Gruß,
Phil


----------



## zPhanToMzZ (27. November 2017)

Liegt an den Gehäuseanschlüssen da die billig verarbeitet sind


----------



## Beam-Jim (3. Dezember 2018)

Ich hab ein ÄHNLICHES Problem...... Hab mir ein neues Gehäuse zugelegt und seitdem FIEPST mein Klinkenanschluss hinten am MB..... wenn ich dennoch vorne ans Panel vom gehäuse gehe ist alles ok.... (im alten Gehäuse gab es GARKEIN problem damit)


----------



## JackA (4. Dezember 2018)

Dann haste wohl Masseprobleme


----------



## ProBert (21. März 2019)

bueny schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Community,
> 
> ich habe ein Problem mit dem Sound aus meinem Frontanschluss (Klinke)..



Hallo, ich habe mich extra in diesem Forum registriert um allen, die auf diesen Post stoßen und das gleiche Problem haben, meine Lösung des Problems zu erzählen.

Ich hatte heute ein ähnliches Problem. Hatte fiepen und rauschen als ich meinen neuen Kopfhörer Beyerdynamics DT 770 Pro an den Frontanschluss meines PC´s angeschlossen hatte. Das ganze war in seiner Intensität dann auch noch verstärkt wenn ich die Maus oder Fenster in Windows bewegt habe. Alle USB Geräte und sonstige Verbindungen zu kappen, veränderte nichts.
Habe herausgefunden, dass das Frontpanel, welches aus Metall ist, schuld daran war. Nachdem ich es vom gehäuse abgeschraubt hatte und es keinen Kontakt mehr zum inneren Metall des Gehäuses hatte, war das fiepen und rauschen komplett weg! Absolute Stille.
Jetzt habe ich es abgeschraubt gelassen und zwischen einen 3.5 Zoll Einschub der sich darunter befindet eingeklemmt. Jetzt wird es von Kunststoff gehalten und hat keinen Kontakt mehr zum inneren Gehäuse.

Ich hoffe es hilft anderen, die so wie ich als erstes diesen Thread hier gefunden haben nachdem sie das fiepen und rauschen Problem bei sich festgestellt haben. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

